# Struggling with Saltwater...Tips or Any Trout Rivers/Streams?



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Bought a 9 Wt to try some surf/inshore fly fishing for reds/specks, but I have been having very little luck mainly due to the learning curve on the double haul cast and windy conditions at the beach. I have been mainly using white/pink/orange clousers or anything that imitates baitfish/shrimp. Does anyone know of any good freshwater bass/trout waters that I can get my 6wt out for some fishing. I have been chomping at the bit to do some river/stream fishing for trout ever since I moved down to Florida. If anyone has tips for better saltwater fishing or freshwater fishing please help! I am on the verge of selling/trading the 9wt pole. I am located in Pace and would love to hook up with someone to show me the ropes with the saltwater fly fishing. Cheers and tight lines!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It's winter! At least give it through May. Practice and learn that double haul, learn to throw on your back cast and a Belgium cast is one I like when hookin' an ear is a concern. It's less work on the shoulder when going for distance too. http://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/tbelgian.shtml

See if you can get that youngin' Thafish to give you a hint where you can find some Specs or Reds over that way.

The difficulties that go with fly fishing is the fun part makes you have to think a little. Fishing the beach is always hit and miss even more so w/the FR. Watch for wind conditions that help not hinder your cast. You'll get hooked up if you stay after it. 

If you're in it for the meat give up on the FR and get some live bait or one of those matrix thingys :001_huh::shifty:.

You're going to have to drive a ways to find any cold water trout. Closest trout are just snits anyway :thumbdown:.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

This time of year there are occasional days where the surf fly fishing can be good but it really heats up in the spring. I'd focus on practicing and fishing in the bayous, and rivers via paddle craft or boat for now. If you catch a low wind day and good water clarity you can walk the beach and find bonito blue fish and occasional reds within fly range. This takes some good eyes and paying attention to birds and any bait schools. Good luck!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Sneak onto a golf course in the early morning and catch a few bass or bluegills before the golf balls start flying. Bass are pretty tight-lipped right now with the cold weather.


----------



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

Boboe said:


> Sneak onto a golf course in the early morning and catch a few bass or bluegills before the golf balls start flying. Bass are pretty tight-lipped right now with the cold weather.


 Anyone know any bass ponds I can try some poppers on with the 6wt?


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - will start our annual spring classes on Wednesday, March 9. The second session, lead by Capt. Baz Yelverton, will be all about local saltwater fly fishing. And there will be weekly casting sessions on the grass. I will post more information as we get closer, but in the meantime we hope you will hang on to that 9 wt. Here is a summary of our poster:

9 Week Fly Fishing Class Sponsored by the Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida

March 9-May 18, 2016 Wednesday Nights 6-8 PM

Learn & practice the principles of Fly Fishing 
Equipment Selection - Fly Tying - Fly Casting -Knots

Day/Time:*Wednesdays 6 - 8 PM
Location:** Mira Flores Park, 17th Ave and Belmont

For Info and registration*email Russ Shields 983-9515 or [email protected] or Gary Pheabus - [email protected]

Cost*$60 which includes complimentary membership in FFNWF for
the remainder of 2016.


----------



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

Blueheron said:


> The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - will start our annual spring classes on Wednesday, March 9. The second session, lead by Capt. Baz Yelverton, will be all about local saltwater fly fishing. And there will be weekly casting sessions on the grass. I will post more information as we get closer, but in the meantime we hope you will hang on to that 9 wt. Here is a summary of our poster:
> 
> 9 Week Fly Fishing Class Sponsored by the Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida
> 
> ...


Blueheron thank you! I will make sure to look into that. In the meantime I'm just going to keep at it in the front yard.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

That 6 wt. with a small white clouser will be dynamite around dock lights in the summer !!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Jaysloan2015 said:


> Anyone know any bass ponds I can try some poppers on with the 6wt?


Pick a golf course community. Drive in. Fish. Release them all. If you get kicked out, play dumb.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ditch the Clouser until you learn to cast.*

Learn to cast with a 3-4" sparsely tied Deceiver. Starting out with a heavy or bulky fly is a recipe for learning bad techniques. 

On the plus side: Folks who try to learn with the wrong fly choice often sell their high dollar fly tackle for a big loss. 

If you can't find a sparsely tied Deceiver, let me know and I'll tie one and send it to you.


----------



## HallT (Sep 3, 2015)

*Don't be a Quitter!*

Hey, it took me nearly 3 years to catch my fist redfish on a fly but it was worth it. Your frustration stems from the fact that you're fishing in the toughest time of the year. Do yourself a favor and use a spinning rod and conventional tackle to locate feeding fish, then switch over to the FR. Otherwise, you'll wear yourself out. Also, join the FF club and don't be a "do it alone" fool like I was.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

My cast is terri-bad! The only thing I can cast effectively is popping bugs, but they work! And I still catch fish with other flies, it just ain't pretty. I plan to attend the seminar deal mentioned earlier.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jaysloan2015 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Bought a 9 Wt to try some surf/inshore fly fishing for reds/specks, but I have been having very little luck mainly due to the learning curve on the double haul cast and windy conditions at the beach. I have been mainly using white/pink/orange clousers or anything that imitates baitfish/shrimp. Does anyone know of any good freshwater bass/trout waters that I can get my 6wt out for some fishing. I have been chomping at the bit to do some river/stream fishing for trout ever since I moved down to Florida. If anyone has tips for better saltwater fishing or freshwater fishing please help! I am on the verge of selling/trading the 9wt pole. I am located in Pace and would love to hook up with someone to show me the ropes with the saltwater fly fishing. Cheers and tight lines!


 you can catch specks and reds on flies all day... you just need to find the fish is all... no real secret pattern or fly 

right now is a great time to fly fish as long as the wind is down... lots of fish shallow these days


----------

